# Dial indicator



## nkalbrr (Jul 31, 2007)

I am in the market for a dial indicator( don't have one) and I am open to suggestions


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 31, 2007)

first of all are you looking for a dial indicator or test indicator. There are several styles to choose from. Do you need accuracy or lots of range. I learned to do set ups with a plunger back style . the starrett last word is a classic. and also great for setups. A 1" dial indicator can be used on the lathe for measuring longitudinal distances or on the mill to accurately measure down feeds.  One shop I worked in we routinely indicated parts in in tenths ie the indicator had 1 ten thousandth  increment for each line. 
for a basic 1 inch dial (the 1 ' is the range not dial diameter) the harbor freight are nice for the money I just got one for a project. I was surprised how smooth it is. My several year old enco feels like it has sand in it in comparison. Also if you want an electronic HF has them on sale for about $22 from time to time. 
 Good used starrett  will serve you well. Hope I did not confuse you here
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jul 31, 2007)

At work my dial indicators are all Mitutoyo they run around $110
At home I have a few old worn Mitutoyo's and a few new $14 Harbor 
Freight indicators.  The 20 year old Mitutoyo's are still far better than the
cheap new ones, but used with care they work just fine.  
*Grizzly Industrial* carries a good selection.
I wouldn't use them where there's heavy vibration as on a mill, but for 
just indicating they work fine.  As with any tools, your better off to buy 
the best your hobby budget allows.


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am looking for a dial indicator at this time. The local tool store carries FOWLER, anyone use that brand?


----------



## rake60 (Aug 1, 2007)

Fowler is good!  It's right up there with Starrett and Mitutoyo.


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's. I purchased one at harbor freight on friday


----------



## milotrain (Feb 8, 2011)

Not to dig up an old thread but, constantly check eBay for dial indicators. Especially dial test indicators of the Starrett Last Word variety. I got a brown&sharp 1" .001 dial indicator for $50 and a pair of Starrett Best Tests for $25 each.


----------



## joeby (Feb 19, 2011)

If you would like to see a comparison of different brands of indicators, have a look here....
http://www.longislandindicator.com/p37.html

 Flea markets and Ebay have turned up some good deals for me on name-brand indicators, along with numerous other small tools. 

Kevin


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2011)

I love the write-up on Craftsman. Rof}

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## TroyO (Feb 21, 2011)

/philosophy mode

I think it depends on what you are doing and how you do it as to whether a top notch product makes sense for you. Me, I'm just not that careful with my stuff. I could get a $200 plus dial indicator and while I'm quite sure it woud be "better" in many ways, it's not better for how I tend to work.

I drop stuff. I use it in less than ideal ways. I knock it against the table to jar off the worst of the chips and throw it in the toolbox when I'm done. I'm just never going to be that guy who carefully wipes down a dial indicator, oils it and puts it back in it's felt lined box when I'm done. So, to me buying an expensive one would be a waste. It's much more likely to fail because I abused it than anything else. I'm better off buying a dozen "fresh" lower quality ones over 10 years than buying one good one.

Plus, then I get an occasional usable but beaten one that can be mounted on some particular jig or fixture for just that one use too.

There are things worth paying extra for (.0001 DTI?) .... but a general shop "Beater" dial indicator.... I'll take the cheap one please.

/philosophy mode off


----------



## Foozer (Feb 21, 2011)

TroyO  said:
			
		

> It's much more likely to fail because I abused it than anything else.



I keep forgetting that it only has an inch of travel and on more than one (OK WAY MORE) occasion jam the spindle up into the housing. KABOING! another broken one. 

Guess its time to upgrade to a cheapo 2 inch travel one now that this thread has reminded me of another of my faults.

Robert


----------

